# Körper während der livezeit in seiner Form verändern?



## Anfänger (21. Mrz 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mittels javax.media.j3d.IndexedQuadArray einen Körper modeliert und zur Anzeige gebracht. Diesen will ich jetzt während der livezeit in seiner Form verändern. Dazu ist doch wohl das Stichwort javax.media.j3d.Interpolator nicht ganz falsch?

Wie kann ich das anstellen? 
Wer kann mir ein Beispiel nennen?

Danke.


----------



## Sym (21. Mrz 2005)

Hi,

ich kenne mich mit Java3D nicht aus. Allerdings hört sich Interpolator eher nach interpolieren an, was damit eigentlich wenig zu tun hat.
Inwiefern möchtest Du den Körper verformen? Ich denke, dass da die Möglichkeiten von Java3D begrenzt sind.

Ich könnte Dir aber eine Variationsformel in Form einer Differentielgleichung zukommen lassen. Da ich die heute eh noch lösen wollte, vielleicht auch die Lösung.  Wird Dir aber wohl nicht viel helfen.


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Mrz 2005)

Ich denke du solltest selber einen Behavior schreiben.


----------



## Oxygenic (14. Apr 2005)

Ein wenig mehr Details wären durchaus hilfreich. Vielleicht wäre ein MorphNode ja schon DIE Lösung!?


----------



## MPW (9. Mai 2005)

Moin,

ich hab' keine Ahnung, wie das geht, ich weiß nur, dass es geht, guck dir mal in der Demo von J3D(sollte normaler weise mit installiert sein), diese beiden Beispiele an:

(bei mir ist das in diesem Ordner)
C:\Programme\java\jdk1.5.0_01\demo\java3d\Morphing

die Dateien *Morphing.html*und *Pyramid2Cube.html*. WEnn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, meintest du soetwas....


MfG
Matthias

Ps.: Guck dir den Sourcecode an, ich kann dir auch nicht weiterhelfen, hab' das selber noch nie gemacht.

Zu "ich glaube da ist Java3D sehr beschränkt": Java3D ist einer der modernsten 3d-Engines die es gibt....da wird sie soetwas wohl können. Es werden schließlich ganze Computerspiele mit ihr geschrieben.


----------

